# MAC Holiday 2007 and WoC -- What are you lusting for? What will you pass on?



## La Ilusion (Oct 24, 2007)

I was just checking out the Holiday 2007 previews on the MAC site and making my mental wishlist.

I was already loving Sweet Sienna pigment and Corsette lipglass from Antiquitease.

From Royal Assets, I'm looking forward to the Metallic Eyes and Red Lips. And from Curiousitease, the Cool Pigments & Glitter has grabbed my attention.

As for the rest, I'll have to see what I fall in love with in person ... so I can drop hints to my Santas!

What about you?


----------



## damsel (Oct 24, 2007)

I've already gotten Earthly Riches MES & Trifle Lipglass from the Antiquitease Colour Collection.

I plan on getting:
Metallic Eyes, 6 (Royal Assets)
Basic Brushes, 5 (Heirlooms)
Warm Lipglass & Lustreglass, 5 (Curioustease)
Cool Pigment & Glitter, 5 (Curioustease)


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Oct 24, 2007)

I think I will pass on the collection nothing really jumping at me


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 24, 2007)

Here's my 2 cents...

I MUST have this....I love every single color in this set and it will be PERFECT for any woman of any complexion, especially us!!!  Helium is one of my favorite pigments EVER! 
Curiousitease: 5 Cool Pigments and Glitters
In the majestic fashion of our Holiday Antiquitease collection, this mini colour set comes in a textured cream paper cylinder embellished with a silver royal crown motif. Inside, a cool-toned mix of: Helium, Softwash Grey, Naval Blue and Forest Green Pigments; and Reflects Blue Glitter. 

I really like plushglass because of the texture and the unique colors, it's the tingle that irks me.  And it doesn't make my lips look any bigger, so I will have this set! 
Curiousitease: 5 Plushglass
In the majestic fashion of our Holiday Antiquitease collection, this mini colour set comes in a textured cream paper cylinder embellished with a gold royal crown motif. Inside, five Plushglass shades: Wet, Wild, Wonderful, Pretty Plush, Bountiful, Plus Luxe and Hot Stuff. 

Great assortment of colors!  We look great in all of them! 
Curiousitease: 5 Cool Lipglass and Lustreglass
In the majestic fashion of our Holiday Antiquitease collection, this mini colour set comes in a textured cream paper cylinder embellished with a silver royal crown motif. Inside, cool-toned shades of: Be Seen, Spirited and Nymphette Lipglass; and Star Nova and Flashmode Lustreglass. 

These were a genius idea, and I can't wait to have them all!  I still have my Nightsky and I use it sparingly b/c I love it! 
Curiousitease: 5 Softsparkle Pencil
In the majestic fashion of our Holiday Antiquitease collection, this mini colour set comes in a textured cream paper cylinder embellished with a silver royal crown motif. Inside, five Softsparkle Eye Pencil shades: Nightsky, Peacocked, Iris Accents, Reflecto and Goldenair. 

As far as the brush sets....GET THEM.  If you don't have brushes or if you want to have a back up set, I strongly advise you to get them.  They sell out before anything else and you'll regret not having them!!!!  Here's the link.

Viva Glamorous: 3 Warm Lips...great charity and great on our skin! 
A red, antique-inspired compact with matching porcelain plaque and royal crown motif. Includes three warm shades of VIVA GLAM in various finishes: VIVA GLAM V and VI Lipsticks, and VIVA GLAM V Gloss.

This Holiday collection was one of the best yet, I really like everything, but those are the must haves!!!! When you see it in person, you WILL fall in love!!!


----------



## Tendertoni (Oct 24, 2007)

So far...

Royal Assets - 3 tan lips (I'm going to pre-order this after work today)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heirlooms 5 basic brush set (I pre-orderd this last week)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll see what else I fall in love with when I pick up my brushes tomorrow!!!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 24, 2007)

Cool eye palette, but now I'm thinking that I don't need ANOTHER palette! Also the keepsake thingie. I kinda want the eye brush set, but me have no money, and poor CC!!!

Do the sparkle pencils break on the eye? I thought that some some had problems with using those.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Oct 24, 2007)

i am so disappointed cause i have so many of the pigs,es, and all the lg that i like in the sets. thats great on my pockets though


----------



## braidey (Oct 24, 2007)

I plan to get red romp l/g, which looks really pretty on WOC and corsette l/g and the cooltoned set of lipglass and lustreglass (spirited, be seen, nymphette, starnova, and flashmode)


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 24, 2007)

I know for sure I'm getting the Face Brush set (mainly for the mini 187 and 190) and the Softsparkle Eye pencils (genius!) and maybe the Metallic Eye palette but none of the palettes really jumped at me as essentials.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 24, 2007)

I never know what I will get until I see the stuff. I'm wondering how much will end up at a CCO. I know I bought the Satin brush set at CCO and they had last years cool eye palette. Everything looks hot, but I may take a chance and pass and then hope to see it again, but cheaper. LOL


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 24, 2007)

so far, the only thing that caught my eye is the cool eye palette.


----------



## komischkatze (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm jonesin' for the pigments sets; they're the only thing I absolutely must have right now. But I AM looking at the plushglass lipset and the cool lip set. But does anyone know the color description for the Be Seen lipglass? Maybe I just overlooked it. It's the only one I haven't seen a description for. Is it a perm color or no?


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 24, 2007)

I agree with a lot of you.
Nothing is really like I have to have this.
I really like the Antiqutease l/s and the Mineralized Eye Shadows.
I have all the brushes that are in the sets so I would just be wasting money.
I really love the packaging though but I will not be splurging.


----------



## ohsoshy (Oct 25, 2007)

Just the  Warm Lipglass & Lustreglass set so far


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 25, 2007)

I was about to come in and say I only want the warm lipglass set because it's only the packaging is grabbing my eye, now after reading lilchocolate's post I want the plushglass and cool lipglass set too!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm telling you, once you see everyone's FOTD's and you see the sets in person, it's a whole different story!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_I was about to come in and say I only want the warm lipglass set because it's only the packaging is grabbing my eye, now after reading lilchocolate's post I want the plushglass and cool lipglass set too!_


----------



## n_c (Oct 25, 2007)

The Viva Glamorous: 3 Warm lips is gorgeous and shall be mine


----------



## User40 (Oct 25, 2007)

Just ordered The Royal Assets Smokey Eyes Palette and when Finery becomes available, 3 Pink Lips (I was so disappointed as I thought they were all going to be available as of today). Love the packaging, it's especially sumptuous this year!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_I'm telling you, once you see everyone's FOTD's and you see the sets in person, it's a whole different story!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's so true. I always end up saying I'm going to pass on everything next thing I know, I'm buyin' up the whole collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But nothing appeals me me right away either. I wanted a brush set but not too keen on SE brushes since I realized the real deals are better quality. Novel Twist taught me that. But wooooow, the packaging is really nice


----------



## awhookie7 (Oct 25, 2007)

I just bought the warm eyes palette and the metallic eye palette today. I am still kind of undecided on the smoky eye palette because the colors seem so light for a smokey eye, but I guess smokey doesn't always mean that it has to be dark, huh? I am also thinking about getting one of the lip palettes. My b'day is next week so hopefully my fiance' will get something from MAC for me. I can't wait to see all the FOTD and/or EOTD using these holiday sets


----------



## katina (Oct 25, 2007)

I want the pigment sets


----------



## Vash (Oct 25, 2007)

So far I am digging the Royal Assets collection, but I am wondering if anyone knows if the case has a mirror or not? I love a collectable cases and this would be hot if it did

Vash


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 25, 2007)

I went to the counter and store today and for the first time in a very long time, I bought "nothing." The brushes look nice, but I already have all of them. The eyeshadows looked nice, but I have too many that I don't use, and the lip palettes did not catch my eye. So, I think I will wait for the next collection with the pigments and eyeliners.


----------



## doniad101 (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I am passing on everything but the Face brush set which I pre-ordered last week but got them today

If i can I will probably purchase the glitter liners also but thats probably it.


----------



## lipshock (Oct 25, 2007)

I want it all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I missed out on last years' Holiday collection because I was procrastinating on heading out to my store ... but for sure when I go into work tomorrow, I will be putting some stuff on hold since I know that some things are definitely going to sell out ... if they haven't already.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 25, 2007)

I am happy to say that I passed on all of the Holiday Sets & Palettes!


----------



## mjalomo (Oct 25, 2007)

I ordered all the mineral eye shadows, queen's sin lipstick, goldstroke pigment, and sweet sienna pigment.  I wanted to buy antiquitease lipstick, but it looked like thrills from Flashtronic. I took the advice of some of the lovely ladies on the board and finally purchased mahogany lipliner.  I hope I can wear these colors, they all looked so pretty.


----------



## AlluringTaxpaya (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm with the majority.  Right now, I don't see anything calling my name.  I will wait for the pigment set and glitter pencils. I am considering the face brush set for my purse and travel but not really digging the price.  Let's see how I feel tomorrow. LOL


----------



## MsButterfli (Oct 26, 2007)

i picked up the eye brush sets and 2 kids helping kids cards. i have the pigment, softsparkle pencils and plushglass sets on reserve..i may end up gettin the other lipglass sets, ya never know lol..i dont really like lipstick too tough


----------



## greatscott2000 (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I am happy to say that I passed on all of the Holiday Sets & Palettes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! I'm holding out for the Studio Lights and The Stylistics Collection. I hope I'm not holding my breath on both of those or I'll have to see what the New Year will bring.


----------



## user46 (Oct 26, 2007)

i already have some softsparkle pencils, but im gonna get the set too, lol.
i got the basic brush set with the clutch, and the metallic eyes palette.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 26, 2007)

I only got the Cool Eyes Palette


----------



## daffie (Oct 26, 2007)

I picked up the Eye brush set =)


----------



## makeupprincess (Oct 26, 2007)

I want all THREE lipglass sets!!! I can't wait until the release date


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 26, 2007)

The lip sets are pretty. I got the Pink & Coral, Metallic Eye Palette, 2 Red Romp, Earthly Riches (beautiful!) Waiting for the Finery Lip sets. It would have been nice to have some new Lustreglass colors.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm working on creating swatches for these collections.  It's taking me awhile, but they will all be compiled before the week is up!  

I have a few up now...www.themacfetish.com


----------



## Tendertoni (Oct 29, 2007)

I ended up getting the Heirloom 5 basic brush set in the gold canister and the face brush set with the clutch.  I'm satisfied with my purchases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tendertoni* 

 
_So far...

Royal Assets - 3 tan lips (I'm going to pre-order this after work today)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heirlooms 5 basic brush set (I pre-orderd this last week)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll see what else I fall in love with when I pick up my brushes tomorrow!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_I'm working on creating swatches for these collections.  It's taking me awhile, but they will all be compiled before the week is up!  

I have a few up now...www.themacfetish.com_

 
I'm loving both of your blog sites. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 31, 2007)

I decided on the cool eye palette as well as the Viva Glam Cool lips. I wasn't really thrilled on the other eye sets. But the cool just 'spoke' to me, I love purples and I didn't have any of the colors. The MA used the cool lips with some lip pencil I forgot so I had to have it!

I decided to pass on the keepsake bag because I decided that the blush was not for me and I already have that glamorsun lipglass. 

From the color part I got Mi'Lady and Earthly Riches MES. I also got Queen's Sin and Red Romp. I hated Antiquetise or however you spell it, it looked way frosty on me. I'm a NC50 for reference.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 31, 2007)

Either shade of Mi'Lady+any flat shadow brush+2 squirts of fix+=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_I decided on the cool eye palette as well as the Viva Glam Cool lips. I wasn't really thrilled on the other eye sets. But the cool just 'spoke' to me, I love purples and I didn't have any of the colors. The MA used the cool lips with some lip pencil I forgot so I had to have it!

I decided to pass on the keepsake bag because I decided that the blush was not for me and I already have that glamorsun lipglass. 

From the color part I got* Mi'Lady* and Earthly Riches MES. I also got Queen's Sin and Red Romp. I hated Antiquetise or however you spell it, it looked way frosty on me. I'm a NC50 for reference._


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 11, 2007)

I got:
-face brush set
-metallic eyes palette
-tan lips palette
-engaging eye shadow
-antiquitease lipstick
-gilty kiss lipstick
-majestic lipglass


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Nov 14, 2007)

im tryna con my bf into getting me the warm piggie and glitter set and warm lipglass/lustreglass from curiositease
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but so far he aint buying it


----------



## cno64 (Nov 14, 2007)

I really shouldn't even be here, since I'm NW15, but I have dark hair, and I like to wear deep colors.
I've already bought three of Queen's Sin lipstick, which is one of the most stunning reds I've ever seen.
I bought Sweet Sienna, but I'm not really fond of its greenish cast. I'd expected[and hoped for] a grayed taupe, but that's not how it turned out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, well; it isn't as though I don't already have far more makeup than one mortal could ever wear.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 14, 2007)

I got all the MES from Antiquitease as well as Queen's Sin and Sweet Sienna.  I am thinking of getiing Red Romp.  As for the rest of the stuff, I will pass on the palettes, mini sets and brush sets.  I am thinking of getting one of the lip sets from Finery.


----------



## nunu (Nov 17, 2007)

I got all the mes's
queen's sin lipstick
uptitty fluidline 
matalic eyes pallete
pink and coral finery lip sets
majestic and corsette tinted lipglasses


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 19, 2007)

I passed on virtually all of it.  I did get Queen's Sin l/s, Red Romp l/g, and Gold Stroke piggie.  I was kind of disappointed with the holiday offerings this year.  I always look forward to new pigments, and felt like they could have done better in that department especially.  Not in the mood for brushes and bags now, either.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Nov 19, 2007)

I wonder if it's too late for me to get both brush sets?.....


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_I wonder if it's too late for me to get both brush sets?....._

 
Highly doubt it, I know the online site still has them.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Highly doubt it, I know the online site still has them._

 
Great! Now all I need is money, LOL!


----------

